# Star Wars: Episode 9 ist der bisher am schlechtesten bewertete Film der Reihe



## Darkmoon76 (21. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 ist der bisher am schlechtesten bewertete Film der Reihe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 ist der bisher am schlechtesten bewertete Film der Reihe*


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Januar 2020)

Und? Als ob die Rottentomatos der  Nabel der Filmwelt wäre.


----------



## Frullo (21. Januar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und? Als ob die Rottentomatos der  Nabel der Filmwelt wäre.



Auch bei Metacritic sieht es nicht viel besser aus (54 % ) und ja, auch Metacritic ist nicht der Nabel der Welt...


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2020)

War doch zu erwarten. Die aus Prinzip Wut auf die Sequel-Trilogie haben, bashen aus Prinzip. Egal ob berechtigt oder nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Januar 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> und ja, auch Metacritic ist nicht der Nabel der Welt...



Eben


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (21. Januar 2020)

Es ist der schlechteste Star Wars Film aller Zeiten!


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> War doch zu erwarten. Die aus Prinzip Wut auf die Sequel-Trilogie haben, bashen aus Prinzip. Egal ob berechtigt oder nicht.



wie viel man von den (L)Userwertungen da aktuell gerade halten kann, sieht man an Knives Out welcher ein Peak an 1 Sterne Wertungen hat weil der Regisseur Rian Johnson ist

Natürlich sind das alles echte Wertungen und nicht ein paar Toxische Hater mit Bots die alles mies machen woll


----------



## Siriuz (21. Januar 2020)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Es ist der schlechteste Star Wars Film aller Zeiten!



Das war wohl der 8. Obwohl das ja auch eher kein SW Film war.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Januar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie viel man von den (L)Userwertungen da aktuell gerade halten kann, sieht man an Knives Out welcher ein Peak an 1 Sterne Wertungen hat weil der Regisseur Rian Johnson ist
> 
> Natürlich sind das alles echte Wertungen und nicht ein paar Toxische Hater mit Bots die alles mies machen woll



Hahhahahahah, Hater mit Bots!  Ist bestimmt der Putin gewesen, mit seinen AfD-Trollen! Mit 100& Sicherheit. Einfach mal darauf klar kommen, dass deine "Meinung" eben nicht immer richtig ist.


----------



## Kristian (21. Januar 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an dem Film selbst liegt. Es ist eher das Gefühl, dass das alles gewesen sein soll. Das ist ein negatives Gefühl, da einem vor Augen geführt wird, dass irgendwann alles endet.

Ich habe den Film jetzt vier mal gesehen. Er hat einige kleine Schwächen, um die Handlung schnell vorwärts zu bringen. Trotzdem ist das keine Katastrophe wie Episode 8. Für mich ist  "Die letzten Jedi" ein absoluter Fehlgriff, denn es nicht hätte geben dürfen. "Der Aufstieg Skywalkers" glättet wieder einiges davon und gibt der letzten Trilogie endlich einen Sinn.

Das Wiederverwenden von bekannter Hintergrundmusik und alter Schauspieler war genau richtig. Schade nur, dass man nicht auch die erste Trilogie einfließen ließ. Das hätte noch mehr das Gefühl etwas Episches zu sehen, verstärkt.


----------



## arrgh (21. Januar 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Das war wohl der 8. Obwohl das ja auch eher kein SW Film war.



So wie der 7. und 9. Teil. Disneys Star Wars-Filme fallen in den Bereich "Fan fiction"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2020)

Naja... EP1 und EP2 konnten sich allerdings damit rühmen jeweils satte 7 Goldene Himbeeren-Nominierungen eingeheimst zu haben. Ein Paar davon wurden gar gewonnen.
Das ist den neuen Episoden überraschenderweise nicht passiert. Soviel zu den "schlechtesten Bewertungen".


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Hahhahahahah, Hater mit Bots!  Ist bestimmt der Putin gewesen, mit seinen AfD-Trollen! Mit 100& Sicherheit. Einfach mal darauf klar kommen, dass deine "Meinung" eben nicht immer richtig ist.



und das von einem Troll der andere beleidigt wenn sie Filme gut finden und als Witzfiguren beleidigt
komm, geh einfach in deinen rechten FB Gruppen rumheucheln


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Januar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> und das von einem Troll der andere beleidigt wenn sie Filme gut finden und als Witzfiguren beleidigt
> komm, geh einfach in deinen rechten FB Gruppen rumheucheln


Ensira hat jetzt eine Rechts-Linksschwäche und postet über sich selbst ?


----------



## Nikolis (21. Januar 2020)

ich fand den letzten teil absolut WELTKLASSE!
scheiss auf rotten tomatoes...


----------



## Jakkelien (21. Januar 2020)

Zu Recht. Der Film hätte verschoben werden müssen.
Auch wenn ich meinen Spaß im Kino hatte (bei der katastrophalen Entstehungsgeschichte die Erwartungen eben runter geschraubt) ist der Film nicht mehr als Fanservice.

Als Abschluss der Saga völlig enttäuschend, das Writing Schrott... nur die filmische Umsetzung (Kamera, Effekte, Sound) war top.


----------



## ichmusssagen (21. Januar 2020)

Ich finde die Rotten Tomatoes Wertungen teilweise zu stark polarisierend. Die IMDB Wertungen ergeben bei über 500000 Bewertungen 7,0 von 10 Punkten. Man könnte also sagen ein solider Film. 
Leider erwarte ich von Star Wars Filmen inzwischen eh kaum mehr als das. Ziemlich viel Einheitsbrei, ohne wirklich spannende Storyansätze. Disney sollte den Regisseuren mehr freie Hand geben. Nur so kann im Film eine eigene Handschrift erkennbar werden und sich von der Masse abheben.
Dieses ganze hin und her bei den Regisseuren war ja ohnehin ein Witz, vor allem bei "Solo: A Star Wars Story".


----------



## MrFob (21. Januar 2020)

Also ich fand Episode 9 fuer das was es war eigentlich ganz ok. Ich stimme eigentlich den Jungs im Play Podcast ziemlich genau zu. Das groesste Problem der ganzen neuen Trilogie war, dass einfach kein Plan von Anfang an ausgearbeitet und dann durchgezogen wurde. Dadurch, dass 7 und 8 jeweils versucht haben ihr eigenes Ding durchzuziehen musste 9 dass dann irgendwie wieder alles auf einen Nenner bringen und das war einfach zu viel Zeug, was man da reindruecken musste.

Ein paar Sachen fand ich ganz gut, andere wiederum total schlecht. Kylo Rens Entwicklung in dem Film hat mir zum Beispiel ganz gut gefallen, dass aber ploetzlich 80.000 Sternenzerstoerer, jeder mit einer Todesstern-Waffe ausgeruestet da waren war irgendwie dann so over the top, dass es (wie vieles in dem Film und dieser ganzen Trilogie) einfach nur noch laecherlich war. (wobei planetenvernichtende Waffen ala Todesstern eh laecherlich sind. Cooles Video dazu: klick). Wenigstens gab es diesmal nicht wieder so ein hin und her und so viele lose und voellig unzusammenhaengende Plots wie in Ep8. Das war ja zumindest schonmal was wert.

Alles in allem rangiert Ep9 im kompletten Star Wars Filme Ranking irgendwo im unteren Mittelmass.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Januar 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Auch bei Metacritic sieht es nicht viel besser aus (54 % ) und ja, auch Metacritic ist nicht der Nabel der Welt...



Jupp auch imdb mit 6,9 eher subpar...ok Episode 1 ist dort mit 6,5 noch schlechter.
Aber jetzt wollen alle erzählen, daß es natürlich nur an den Hatern liegt.
Dabei dachte ich doch, die "echten Fans" gehen in die Milliarden - da müßte das upvoten doch ein Klacks sein.


----------



## Batze (21. Januar 2020)

Nikolis schrieb:


> ich fand den letzten teil absolut WELTKLASSE!
> scheiss auf rotten tomatoes...



Weltklasse ist was anderes. Aber für mich war es tolles PopcornKino. Ich fand den Film gut. Und mehr habe ich auch nicht erwartet. Will ich mehr an Dramaturgie lese ich die Bücher dazu. Aber im Kino bei solch einen Film will ich Unterhaltung haben, und die habe ich definitiv bekommen.


----------



## Wamboland (21. Januar 2020)

Auch wenn Ep9 objektiv der schlechtere Film sein mag, so hatte ich mit ihm mehr Spaß als mit Ep8.


----------



## Tomrok (21. Januar 2020)

Ich verstehe es nicht, ich fand den Film klasse gemacht. Aber vermutlich hat sich jeder etwas anderes gewünscht für das Ende der Skywalker-Saga und vielen die "ihr Ende" nicht bekommen haben, bewerten den Film daher schlecht.


----------



## Javata (22. Januar 2020)

Hab mir den Film in 4DX gegönnt und wir fühlte uns alle gut unterhalten. Klar hat er ein paar Schwächen, so fragten wir uns bis zu letzten Szene woher der Film nun seinen Namen hat und über die Sternenzerstörer mit Todessternenlaser muss man auch nicht reden. Insgesamt wirken alle 3 neuen Filme irgenwie sehr gehetzt. Und wirklich ans Herz gewachsen, wenn man das so sagen kann, ist mir auch nur Rey.

Bin mir trotzdem ziemlich sicher, wenns bei Episode 1 schon diese Mob/Shitstormmentalität gegeben hätte wäre da die Wertungen ebenfalls im Keller und zwar deutlich tiefer.


----------



## LostViking (22. Januar 2020)

Joah würde sagen 3 von 5 Sternen, vielleicht auch eher 2 von 5. Hab mir persönlich mehr vom Finale erwartet. Ist ja aber auch nur meine Meinung von daher


----------



## Haehnchen81 (22. Januar 2020)

Also wirklich, sicher ist er nicht der schlechteste Film der Reihe... Naja die neue Trilogie wird sowieso von den meistne kein bisschen Objektiv betrachtet. 

So Sprüche ala "Das ist doch kein Star Wars" ect liest man überall, ja sry was ist es denn sonst? 

Und ganz klar, die Prequel trilogie ist in allen belangen schwächer... einzig Episode 3 ist noch halbwegs gut... aber der zweite ist da ganz schwer zu ertragen... Episode 1 wurde vor allem durch Liam Neeson noch gerettet.

Naja generell ist die "Hater-Mentalität" besonders im Netz auch immer heftiger geworden... und schon richtig "Mode" war vor 20 Jahren noch nicht so udn deshalb kam Die PRequel trilogie wohl auch noch besser weg als jetzt die neue Trilogie... aber völlig zu unrecht...

Aber selbst wenn ich die Prequel trilogie als die schwächste Reihe der Star Wars Saga einordnen würde... auch da muss ich klar sagen, selbst Episode 2 (der in meinen Augen schlechteste Star Wars Film) war auch noch recht unterhaltsam ne solide 2,5 von 5 würde ich selbst dem noch geben...

Die neue Trilogie pendelt so zwischen 3-3,5 würde ich sagen... was eigentlich ganz gut ist. 

Außerdem fällt mir immer wieder auf das viele Kritikpunkte an der neuen Trilogie, 1 zu 1 auch auf die ur-trilogie anwendbar wären... zb wird oft gemosert das Rey ja ohne wirkliche ausbildung die Macht so stark nutzen kann... ja und Luke konnte das nicht oder was? Seine "Ausbildung" ging nicht mal über Wochen, sondern insgesamt eher Tage...


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (22. Januar 2020)

Mal davon abgesehen, daß ich beim Lesen des Artikels mal dieses Deja vu-Gefühl hatte, in jedem Absatz das Gleiche zu lesen wie im vorhergehenden (aber nicht jeder ist lernfähig), stimme ich darin zu, daß Ep9 zwar handwerklich gut gemachtes Popcorn-Kino ist und unterhält, aber als Handlung im SW-Universum eher bescheiden ist.
Okay, ich als alter Sack, der Ep4 im letzten Jahrhundert noch als "Krieg der Sterne" im Kino sah, bin eh der Meinung nach der ersten Trilogie (Ep4 - 6) hätte man's einfach dabei belassen sollen. Punkt. Die Story war feddich.

Schon bei Ep1 - 3 mochte ich die Handlung nicht mehr, mit all den opponierenden Gruppen, Separatisten, Handelsföderation, Darth Tyranus/Count Dooku und Jar Jar Binks als Politiker .... für mich einfach zu konstruiert und ohne jeglichen Charme der originalen Trilogie.

Und nun die letzte Trilogie ... na ja, die Handlung mal flach, mal konfuses Hin und Her, maßlose und sinnfreie Übertreibungen aber technisch gut anzuschauendes Kino. Vom Star Wars-Gefühl her, für mich eher Daumen runter.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (22. Januar 2020)

Das Problem ist halt, das viele Rotten Tomatoes bzw. das Tomatometer falsch verstehen. Wie es auch im Artikel steht, macht RT keine eigenen Kritiken, sondern sammelt nur das, was draussen ist - die Seite für ein schlechtes Ergebnis zu kritisieren ist deshalb verfehlt.
Der zweite und wichtigere Punkt ist das Tomatometer: dieses hat nur zwei Möglichkeiten - gut oder schlecht (fresh oder rotten). Ob ein Kritiker den Film für den besten aller Zeiten hält oder nur ganz okay fand macht keinen Unterschied, es ist einfach eine positive Kritik; das Gleiche gilt natürlich umgekehrt auch fürs negative Spektrum.
Bei Rise of Skywalker liegt der Kritikerdurchschnitt bei 6.17 von 10, sackt also keineswegs ins Bodenlose.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2020)

Murmelgrumpf schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, daß ich beim Lesen des Artikels mal dieses Deja vu-Gefühl hatte, in jedem Absatz das Gleiche zu lesen wie im vorhergehenden (aber nicht jeder ist lernfähig), stimme ich darin zu, daß Ep9 zwar handwerklich gut gemachtes Popcorn-Kino ist und unterhält, aber als Handlung im SW-Universum eher bescheiden ist.
> Okay, ich als alter Sack, der Ep4 im letzten Jahrhundert noch als "Krieg der Sterne" im Kino sah, bin eh der Meinung nach der ersten Trilogie (Ep4 - 6) hätte man's einfach dabei belassen sollen. Punkt. Die Story war feddich.
> 
> Schon bei Ep1 - 3 mochte ich die Handlung nicht mehr, mit all den opponierenden Gruppen, Separatisten, Handelsföderation, Darth Tyranus/Count Dooku und Jar Jar Binks als Politiker .... für mich einfach zu konstruiert und ohne jeglichen Charme der originalen Trilogie.
> ...



Nicht unbedingt. Zuerst hat Lucas permanent nur an Ep 4-6 geschraubt und es kam ewig nichts Neues. Dann kamen in Relation erst sehr spät Ep. 1-3. Was mich an Ep 1 dann gestört hatte war die Fokussierung auf ganz junges Publikum (Jarjar Binks z.B.) und die dadurch auch vorhandenen Anpassungen generell an Zuschauer von 6 Jahren. Dann hat man auch viel zu lange gewartet bis man Ep. 7-9 gebracht hatte. Mit jüngeren Darstellern (Harrisson, Fisher, Hamill) hätte man eine ganz andere Story aus dem SW-Universum erzählen können.

Hauptproblem an Ep. 7-9 war aber die Inkonsistenz, daß ein Masterplan gefehlt hat der alle 3 Episoden miteinander verbindet. Eine grundlegende Roadmap.


----------



## Siriuz (22. Januar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> und das von einem Troll der andere beleidigt wenn sie Filme gut finden und als Witzfiguren beleidigt
> komm, geh einfach in deinen rechten FB Gruppen rumheucheln



Ich versuche es wieder:

- Du sagst, dass die schlechten Kritiken von Bots gemacht wurden, nimmst diese nicht für Ernst, weil Fake. Findest den Film ja gut, wer Kritik daran äußert ist ein Bot, der toxisch ist und nur trollt. Darf gar keine Meinung haben.
- Ich mach mich darüber Lustig, weil es natürlich Unsinn ist 
- Du beleidigst mich als rechten Troll, der in rechten Facebook Gruppen heucheln möchte


??????????????????????


----------



## schokoeis (22. Januar 2020)

Als ob das Ur-Star Wars was andres als Popcorn-Kino war.


----------



## Jakkelien (22. Januar 2020)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht, ich fand den Film klasse gemacht. Aber vermutlich hat sich jeder etwas anderes gewünscht für das Ende der Skywalker-Saga und vielen die "ihr Ende" nicht bekommen haben, bewerten den Film daher schlecht.


Episode 9 hat objektiv große Schwächen.
Zum Verständnis: Der Sith-Dolch ist völliger Humbug, außer Kylo zeigt kein Charakter eine Entwicklung und Reys Herkunft fällt einfach aus den Wolken. Das sind die krassesten Filmsünden die sich Episode 9 leistet. Niemals zeigst du im Film eine Auflösung ohne Aufbau und ohne das der Zuschauer diese nachvollziehen kann. Mag sein das der Zusammenhang abstrakt oder schwer verständlich ist aber Episode 9 lässt ihn einfach weg. Na und ohne Charakterentwicklung bleiben die Charaktere blass.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2020)

Die Schuld liegt aber auch bei Ep. 8, die das Finale nicht entsprechend vorbereitet hat.

Abrahams konnte nur noch die Scherben zusammenfegen und aus dem Chaos das Beste machen.


----------



## MrFob (22. Januar 2020)

Jo, war halt genau das Problem, dass einfach kein Plan da war. Ich mein, der erste Satz im opening crawl ist "Palpatine ist wieder da!"

Klar, die Fans wussten es schon vorher aber wenn man sich das mal ueberlegt, das ist ja eigentlich ein totaler WTF?!? Moment und der wird mal kurz per Text abgehandelt. 

Wie gesagt, der Film ist jetzt mMn nicht das schlechteste was Star Wars zu bieten hat, aber diese ganze Trilogie hatte leider mal so ueberhaupt gar keinen roten Faden und wirkt deshalb auf mich wirklich einfach nur wie eine Geldmach-Maschine, bei der die Verantwortlichen entweder wirklich komplett inkompetent waren oder einfach kein Interesse hatten sich mal wirklich ein paar Gedanken zu machen.

Das erinnert mich in Teilen leider auch ein bisschen an die Mass Effect Trilogie. Die war zwar um Meilen und Meilen besser als Ep7-9 aber die hatte leider ein aehnliches Problem, wo mass Effect 2 die Trilogie so gar nicht nahc vorne gebracht hatte und nur irgendwelche Seitenplots erzaehlte und der dritte Teil dann behelfsmaessig und unter ziemlichem Zeitdruck alles wieder einigermassen auf einen Nenner bringen musste. Da ging es auch nur bedingt gut.
Bei wirklich funktionierenden Trilogien wie Ep4-6 oder LotR merkt man halt, dass da von Anfang bis Ende ein Konzept dahinter ist und nicht erst bei jeder Episode versucht wird rauszuklamuesern, was man jetzt wohl so als naechstes machen koennte.
Und ja, auch die Prequel Trilogie hatte das wesentlich besser gemacht. Ep1-3 haben grosse Schwaechen aber als Trilogie haben die Prequels dann doch recht gut funktioniert, das muss man ihnen schon lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und ja, auch die Prequel Trilogie hatte das wesentlich besser gemacht. Ep1-3 haben grosse Schwaechen aber als Trilogie haben die Prequels dann doch recht gut funktioniert, das muss man ihnen schon lassen.


Als Trilogie funktioniert sie zwar, doch dafür hat sie zu wenig Seele. George Lucas hat es einfach nicht verstanden Emotionen zu transportieren, vernünftige Dialoge zu schreiben, aus dem "Wir haben die besten und meisten SFXs"-Wahn rauszufinden und vor allem die ganze Anakin-Story von Beginn an greifbar zu machen... Allein die Beziehung zu Padme ist an Oberflächlichkeit und nicht vorhandener Chemie nicht zu überbieten.

Diese und andere Punkte (Stichtwort Jar Jar… Uaah, da graust es mich wieder) mache es mir heute richtig schwer mit die Prequels freiwillig nochmal anzusehen. Die neue Sequel-Trilogie ist auch nicht perfekt - und seien wir mal ehrlich, nur die Classic-Filme verdienen das Prädikat Meisterwerke -, aber sie schafft es wenigsten Spaß zu machen, Gefühle zu erzeugen und stilistisch wie optisch näher an den alten Filmen zu bleiben. DAS muss man ihnen zugute halten.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. Januar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...aber sie schafft es w̶e̶n̶i̶g̶s̶t̶e̶n̶ ̶S̶p̶a̶ß̶ ̶z̶u̶ ̶m̶a̶c̶h̶e̶n̶,̶ ̶G̶e̶f̶ü̶h̶l̶e̶ ̶z̶u̶ ̶e̶r̶z̶e̶u̶g̶e̶n̶ ̶ und stilistisch wie optisch näher an den alten Filmen zu bleiben. DAS muss man ihnen zugute halten.



Ich hab es mal angepasst - gibt ja nicht nur deine Filterblase.


----------

